# Just Another Turbo Update



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

well.. today i installed a new actuator i got from atp turbo..after some minor custom work from a local hardware store.. i managed to get the boost off the wasteate down to 6psi. just as i originally planned and hoped for... i couldn't be happier.. also installed a water temp adapter from nissport. dremeled my front bumper some more .it was kinda touching the IC. im just taking a break right now.. but im goin back to finish up the gauge wiring...and boost controller.. i plan to keep 6psi as a low for normal driving..and 12 for fun times... Wes if your reading this.. u were soooo right...the most annoying part about this turbo install is the damn wiring.. lol i didn't believe but im anal to.. and i would seroiusly pay someone to do all the wiring lol the turbo install was easy.. well.. thanks again to wes for his imput as always. seriously if he charged me for everythign thing i asked of him.. god only knows what his car would be doin righ tnow lol..i'll have some pics up of the motor and everything the end of this week.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> well.. today i installed a new actuator i got from atp turbo..after some minor custom work from a local hardware store.. i managed to get the boost off the wasteate down to 6psi. just as i originally planned and hoped for... i couldn't be happier.. also installed a water temp adapter from nissport. dremeled my front bumper some more .it was kinda touching the IC. im just taking a break right now.. but im goin back to finish up the gauge wiring...and boost controller.. i plan to keep 6psi as a low for normal driving..and 12 for fun times... Wes if your reading this.. u were soooo right...the most annoying part about this turbo install is the damn wiring.. lol i didn't believe but im anal to.. and i would seroiusly pay someone to do all the wiring lol the turbo install was easy.. well.. thanks again to wes for his imput as always. seriously if he charged me for everythign thing i asked of him.. god only knows what his car would be doin righ tnow lol..i'll have some pics up of the motor and everything the end of this week.


I am glad to see the new WG worked for you. You should post links to the WG you used and pics. of how you made it work. This would be nice for others trying to do the same thing.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> I am glad to see the new WG worked for you. You should post links to the WG you used and pics. of how you made it work. This would be nice for others trying to do the same thing.



good point wes.. well the link for the actuator that i ordered from ATP turbo is below. at first when i installed it. on my setup at least, i had to pull the arm a bit to get it on the flapper.. but i noticed that boost would hit 10psi which was better then before but not what i wanted.. so off to a local hardweare store.. i gave them the old acutator showed them i need a male to female connecto to extend it.. they didnt have it so i cut off the head of a bolt.. got a female to female connector and bam.. worked perfected.. slapped it back on.. and here i am at 7psi. 

i'll post pics this weekend after i install the boost controller and clean up l the wiring. as well was some other tricks wes filled me in on.
ATP Turbo 7PSI Actuator


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Ah... thanks for the link subaru, I was talking to wes about this last night. Whoa, I actually posted something... lol


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

dundee said:


> Ah... thanks for the link subaru, I was talking to wes about this last night. Whoa, I actually posted something... lol



haha.. no problem man. glad i could help. it wasn't to hard to swap out the actuators either. just gotta be careful of that pin that holds the actuator on the flapper.. thank god atp turbo gives u a new one.. when i i took mine off it shot off so fast i lost it.right now.. i get 7psi. of course its not as fast as before but i was hitting alomst 16psi ..boost controller goes in this weekend. 
only thing u might have to do.. is extend the arm.. depending on how your turbo is clocked. if you need help lemme know i'll show you pics of what i did


----------

